# Looking for suggestiong/strategies for maintaining large min radius in small space.



## Sunsanvil (Jan 25, 2017)

This may be chasing the impossible, but my main interest is 50's ish passenger so I'd want to maintain a pretty high min radius. In N scale I really dont want to go below 21"...BUT...

My space is right around 10.5x 11 feet.

In trying to keep the maximum "reach" to about 30", this is the best I've come up with so far...










(station/sidings are just roughed in for now).

The end loops are only 17.5" radius which is not going to look pretty with 80' smoothside consist. Any bigger and I'll run into reach issues I think.

Any suggestions about how else to approach this? I'd like to avoid a drop-bridge if at all possible.

I know I know...asking the impossible...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

In N scale...

9 //4 in.:four axle diesels and very short steam engines.
11.0 in:six axle diesels and six driver steamers like 2-6-0,2-6-2.
13.0 in:any diesels and mid sized rigid steamers like 2-8-0,2-8-2 and some 4-8-4's.This radius handles Athearn's articulated Big Boy and Challengers but they don't look so good.
15.0 in:Anything goes.However,larger locos and passenger 85 ft. cars could look better on a larger radius.

18.0 in. rad.:a great radius in N scale.Anything will roll fine and look quite well alsbviously larger more generous radius will be greater if feasible.

I couldn't do better than 18.0 in. rad. on my layout and I was worried just like you.I've since found it to be quite acceptable.Keep in mind that if 21 in. makes for great curves,it limits your options designing your track plan.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I would, without question or doubt, ditch the two end loops and make the layout twinned mains and around-the-room by crafting a lift-out bridge that would complete the loop. It would go between the two end loops you have now, so no loop, just a curved or tangent bridge between the two ends of the bench in front of the door.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mesenteria has the right idea.

Create a 'movable' bridge and do away with the
two loops. He suggests a double track main...I prefer
a single track main but with a number of passing sidings.
Assuming you will be running DCC, this creates interesting
meets where one train is going clockwise and the other
counterclock wise. One takes the passing siding as the
other speeds by. This is the situation in possibly most of
US railroads today since so many have ripped out their
double track for less maintenance costs.

I use my passing sidings as locations for passenger
stations but they can be just a few feet of double
track anywhere on the layout.

Also, doing away with the two loops gives you more
room for other track ideas such as industry spurs or
loco service areas.

Don


----------

